# New Guppy Setup. 55 gal.



## googleplex77 (Aug 26, 2008)

I have a 55 gal tank with 5 goldfish in it. But my dream (for some wierd reason) is to get a pond built in the back yard and move the goldfish there so that i can use my 55 gal for guppies. I want to just create the ultimate guppy parades. I want there to be tons and tons of them. I want the guppy fry to be able to survive without needing a breeder or being taken out of the tank. The tank has a heater and a 60 gal Top Fin Power Filter. (well i think there are called power filters. it hangs off the back of the aquarium) There are no decorations in the tank. I do have an airstone and air pump. So i really just want to know people comments on the idea. Is it stupid? How many guppies could fit in there? And how can i make a good hiding place for guppy fry and for the guppy moms after they give birth so they don't die from harrasement.

I already have a 20 gal with just guppies. The breed often but i have a breeder trap that i use sometimes. But once in a while i will see a guppy fry surviving in the aquairum alone. At petsmart they sell Penn-Plax Guppy Hide-Away Grass. Its just plastic plants. Would those be a good idea. Thanks to all.

Please visit my blog and help me make it popular! I would also be very happy if you click on some of the advertisments. They help fund my hobby. Thanks. The site is Here.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Plastic floating grass is helpful. So is floating live plants like hornwort and sinking stuff like java moss or java fern.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

You could probably have like 40 guppies in there. though i would only start off with like 10-12 cause they will repopulate pretty fast. Ya hornwort and java moss are probably really good plants for them cause that is what mine hid in.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Mesapod. 40-50 guppies if you do it right. 

If were to do it, I want get some nice chunks of driftwood, and do a layout of natural stone on the bottem. Something like this:

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?decorations&1220226500

50lbs would be plenty for tank like that.

The stuff will also help with the live plants in there. Basically make it look like a jungle in there, and i think you will have achieved what you were looking for....


----------



## wgama (Dec 20, 2007)

I keep a 12 gallon tank (its been running fine for 5 years) with about 150 gupppies in it, i have a plastic elodea plant that the babies hide in and there is about a fifty percent survival rate.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

150 guppies? Wow...


----------

